
Sideprojects.net – A platform to share side projects you're working on - sakofchit
https://sideprojects.net
======
sakofchit
I work on a lot of different things (often at once), and rarely I have a
project that actually reaches completion--and I'm sure many of you here can
resonate with that :P.

So I built a platform that allows you to share early-stage projects that
you're personally working on and to seek feedback/validation from users within
its community.

Feel free to try it out and let me know what you think. :)

